# as of 2007



## hhtt

" held a 61% antivirus market share as of 2007." cümlesindeki "as of" kısmı türkçede  "den beri" anlamına mı geliyor?


----------



## murattug

2007 itibariyle diyor


----------



## hhtt

murattug said:


> 2007 itibariyle diyor



Buradaki itibariyle ve beri aynı şey değil midir?


----------



## adelan

Hayır değildir, o "-den itibaren" . 

Bu örnekte as of 2007, 2007 yılı itibariyle, 2007 yılında ya da 2007 verilerine dayanarak demektir. Kısaca 2007 yılında antivirus pazar payı %61.


----------



## hhtt

adelan said:


> Hayır değildir, o "-den itibaren" .
> 
> Bu örnekte as of 2007, 2007 yılı itibariyle, 2007 yılında ya da 2007 verilerine dayanarak demektir. Kısaca 2007 yılında antivirus pazar payı %61.



Yani as of 2007 demek in the year of 2007 demek değil mi?


----------



## adelan

Tam olarak değil. As of 2007'nin en doğru çevirisi "2007 (yılı) itibari ile". Fakat "2007 yılı itibari ile" kalıbını anlamsal olarak açarsak 2007 yılında/yılı için/yılını göz önüne alırsak/yılı verilerine göre vs. gibi açıklamalar yapılabilir.


----------



## CocoG

_İtibaren _ve _beri _​bazen birbiriyle karıştırılmakta. İkisi de zamansal olarak aynı anlamı ifade etse de itibaren referans noktasını gelecekten alırken beri geçmişten alır:

Dün geceden beri ateşi düşmedi. 
1 Ocak 2015'ten itibaren benzin zamlı fiyattan satılacak.


----------

